# Rom Problem



## Rockapella (Dec 24, 2011)

So I rooted my droid charge yesterday for the first time and I didnt have a problem until I went to install a rom (Gummycharged 1.0) the one that comes with rom manager. I did everything right to my knowledge; backed up old rom and selected delete cache. I automatically restarted my phone and the android with a caution sign came up and i had to restart the phone and it went into a boot loop and it was a pain in the rear to fix.. so after i fixed it i tried a different rom (Infinity) and it basically did the same thing. Basically im just wondering am i doing something wrong or is it my phone or maybe the roms? any help would be nice


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

You can't use ROM Manger to install roms on the Charge, and you shouldn't use the CWM version that it installs either. Flash the CWM recovery in the development section. It works right. Copy zips onto your SD card and boot directly into recovery and flash them from CWM. ROM Manger has very, very limited utility on this phone and it's generally not recommended to even install.


----------



## Rockapella (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks im going to try installing infinity again hopefully it works this time


----------



## Rockapella (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks a lot it worked i really appreciate it


----------

